# How much does your dog drink??



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I had noticed that Betty was drinking more frequently recently so took her to the vet as thought it could have been down
to a UTI. The vet said she did not have a water infection but her girly bits did have a slight infection. I was given five
days of aniti b's which we have just finished but Betty still seems to be drinking a lot. She is fed raw so doesn't usually drink much at 
all. Betty is very much a ''habit'' dog so wondered if it is now something that she has got used to doing ( she goes to her bowl frequently bust doesn't actually drink much) or whether it could be a sign of something more serious like diabetes??


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is difficult to tell when you have two dogs, how much one drinks, isn't it?
Does Betty have any other symptoms that concern you?
Diabetes is more common in older dogs and often, I think, the dog might have been over weight, but then lost condition and weight, although still eating as normal. Also increased lethargy, problems with eyes...
Keep an eye on her, but if you are really worried go to the vet and let them reassure you - or diagnose and treat.
Loving someone - person or dog - makes you very open to worry.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Colin I can't help you with the health info but just to say Dudley sometimes seems to go all day without drinking but other times he will empty a full water bowl then ask for more, I think he does most of his drinking outdoors from various collections of rainwater so its hard to judge what is normal for him. 
It is so easy to worry about them isn't it? Hopefully the meds you have now will be enough to sort her out, but as Marzi says, chat to the vet again if you are worried.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't see any other symptoms ..she is as mad as ever!!!
She tends to run on the hot side and pants quite a lot ( compared to Ted) but this is something she has always done.
I think I will clip her at the weekend as she has a very thick wooly coat - it might help cool her down!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

To be honest I never really notice how much Molly drinks in the house.....

On walks though..it's like she's seen an Oasis...runs for any puddle etc desperate to drink it...it drives me crackers and I'm forever saying "No Molly" 

As Marzi says I'm sure anything more serious like Diabetes would have other associated symptoms like lethargy (!!) and weight loss. 

We need a Betty pic...maybe after her clip, its been far too long  

xxx


----------



## billt (Dec 30, 2012)

Cody seems to me to drink very little. His ratio of going #1 to #2 is about 3 to one, with far more #2. When he finally does go #1 it's usually a long one. Lately he licks his penis quite a bit when he first goes out in the morning. We watch him closely and there doesn't seem to be any discharge coming from it. He used to go #1 right away when he first went out in the morning. Now, not so much. He doesn't appear to be tender down there, and there isn't any redness.

We're going to call the vet this morning. I would feel better having him looked at, rather than wait and have it develop into something worse during the weekend when most vets are closed. It may be nothing at all. I'm used to the larger breeds, and they all seem to drink and pee a lot more. At least the ones I've had through the years did. Cody is our first really small dog.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Last year I noticed that come spring lady started to drink more. then she evened out again. we dont have any sign of spring yet, but I know you guys do.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Milo is a fussy eater and drinker.

He doesn't like drinking from his bowl, tends to drink rain water that collects outside...not necessary clean water. So it's difficult to know how much he drinks.
Maybe if Betty is on the go all the time she drinks more to cool off.

Val


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Colin, do you think it could just be the weather warming up a little? I've noticed Obi is drinking more than usual and he was panting on our walk yesterday as the sun was really shining. 

Alternatively, maybe the Rawtogo/Berriewoods carries less water content than Natutal instinct  Just an idea...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola is on BH and loves water.. She drinks quite a lot! I bring water out on our walks and she gulps it down. I expect her to drink plenty being on dry food.


----------



## billt (Dec 30, 2012)

Cody hasn't drank much since we got him, up until about a month ago. Now he's starting to drink more. I don't know if it's because he's getting older or what. I'm glad because he used to drink so little. Here in the Summer it gets very hot, and it's easy for both humans and dogs to dehydrate.


----------

